# Unsure?



## beclou94

I’ve never used these tests before, but this was at the ten minute mark. I’ve taken two and can see very faint lines on both, I think? My cycles haven’t really been regular since my miscarriage in August so I’m not sure on DPO! I just know I should be due on soon. Thanks for looking. :) x


----------



## beclou94

Another pic. :) x


----------



## angelbump

I can see what you mean I hope it's the start of your bfp x


----------



## beclou94

angelbump said:


> I can see what you mean I hope it's the start of your bfp x

thank you, me too! X


----------



## 3boys

Can definitely see it. Hopefully the start of your bfp x


----------



## beclou94

Thank you! 
This is this mornings test. I’m going to get a different brand today. X


----------



## beclou94

Well, I got another brand and I thought this was it.. until I got home and started spotting. :(


----------



## NightFlower

Hope the spotting stops . I do see something faint on the newest test.


----------



## beclou94

This is it out of the case.. 

Thank you I’m really hoping maybe it’s implantation as it’s not fresh blood. X


----------



## beclou94

Another. X


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can see that so clear. Hope the spotting is just implantation love


----------



## beclou94

I can’t believe it!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations 
Happy and very healthy 9 months


----------

